# Painting Walthers Roundhouse



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anybody know what color the doors are on the roundhouse? Are they gray or silver? I'm trying to match the color from the box.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

mine are gray


----------

